# Bob's summer



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 16, 2010)

It has been in the high 90's here for about a week. Yeah, I'm whining. How did I ever last in Fresno for all those years...
anyhow, Bob has taken to sleeping in the hay stack under Queenie's tort table. So yesterday he got up around 2 pm and sauntered his way across the yard to the shade and promptly went back to sleep. These pictures are just lazy and sweet. He just took his bed clothes with him...He throws hay all over his shed and now I also have to sweep it daily, as well as mopping it. With access to the outside all day long why does he have to poop inside the shed? He loves creating more work for me...
but this is how Bob is spending his summer. He plays in the sprinkler and sits in his water hole, but mostly he grazes and sleeps...the jerk

Here he is, snoozin in the shade...







just another angle with those cute legs...






I absolutely love these stubby legs and flat feet.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Aug 16, 2010)

Hilarious pics!


----------



## Missy (Aug 16, 2010)

What a life


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 16, 2010)

awww little Bob  LOVE the hay all over him


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh Bob he looks like he is quite happy out there on the grass in the shade Maggie. I know they do poop all over the place don't they? He looks very "King like".


----------



## DeanS (Aug 16, 2010)

He is THE KING!


----------



## Laura (Aug 16, 2010)

Title to a book....


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 16, 2010)

awww very cute! Trevor also loves his hay pile. He sits there most of the day next to his basking spot. Loves to make a pile for me and then sit on it so I have to clean both the substrate and him. silly torts! He also loves to make work for his parents and rearrange the enclosure to his liking, which of course isn't what we like.


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2010)

Laura said:


> Title to a book....



I totally agree!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

So funny! I miss Bob!


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> So funny! I miss Bob!



Why do you miss Bob Jordan don't you go over and see them anymore?


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2010)

Bob is great! Long live Bob!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

Candy said:


> DoctorCosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > So funny! I miss Bob!
> ...



Well not enough!


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Ahhh this Bob, he is so adorable and smart  It looks like he is geting bigger and bigger  I am glad to hear that he is enjoying the summer!


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 21, 2010)

All Hail King Bob!


----------



## turtletania (Aug 21, 2010)

Since i joined this forum I have LOVED keeping up on Bob's adventures.


----------



## terrypin (Aug 21, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> It has been in the high 90's here for about a week. Yeah, I'm whining. How did I ever last in Fresno for all those years...
> anyhow, Bob has taken to sleeping in the hay stack under Queenie's tort table. So yesterday he got up around 2 pm and sauntered his way across the yard to the shade and promptly went back to sleep. These pictures are just lazy and sweet. He just took his bed clothes with him...He throws hay all over his shed and now I also have to sweep it daily, as well as mopping it. With access to the outside all day long why does he have to poop inside the shed? He loves creating more work for me...
> but this is how Bob is spending his summer. He plays in the sprinkler and sits in his water hole, but mostly he grazes and sleeps...the jerk
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanS (Aug 21, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> All Hail King Bob!



...and Queen RV!


----------

